# 자이주 and 설리주



## moondeer

I can't seem to find any information about these two traditional liquors. They belong to the category 과실주 (fruit liquors). In my text they appear in a long list of 과실주 as found in old cookbooks, with no other context. The list also provides no context: "...무화과주, 딸기주, *자이주*, 선도주, *설리주*, 연육주...." (Incidentally, I have found 선도주 to refer to the mythical peach of eternal life, and have translated it as "immortal peach liquor"--does that seem right?)


----------



## blackhill

I think that the translation is fine.
I tried to find out the information on "선도주" but there was little. So I tried to search the meaning of "선" and "도".  선 means an imaginary person who leaves the worldly life and makes a friend of nature cultivating herself or himself spiritually and has no suffering or illness which means immortal. "도" means a peach.  I guess that 선도주 is the liquor that this imaginary person enjoys. Hope that this could be helpful.


----------



## moondeer

Thank you, blackhill, that is helpful. Any idea what 자이주 or 설리주 might mean?
I looked up 자이 in the Naver hanja dictionary, and this is one possible definition: 

柘茸

*자이*






柘 산뽕나무 자
茸 풀 날 용, 버섯 이
단어장에 추가

한국한자어사전
예문열기 용어설명

1.
버섯의 한 가지.
Naver says it's a kind of mushroom. But if 산 refers to 산뽕나무, then could it mean mulberry wine instead, since this is a list of fruit wines? Mulberry is a fruit, and maybe the "이" 자 means something other than mushroom.


----------



## blackhill

I cannot find any information about 자이주 even on Naver, I guess it might be a typo.  If that is a correct word, I should find anything about it on Naver. There's no such a word in the Naver Korean dictionary either.
I found some information about 설리주. It is a pear liquor using pears (sliced ones with the core and peel removed).  이름없는 약초꾼 무명초 : 네이버 블로그


----------



## moondeer

Thank you!


----------

